# Conectar una computadora a un bafle



## Cetian (Sep 21, 2010)

¿de que manera puedo conectar un bafle hecho por mi a mi computadora
y me daria el volumen que yo deseo o no tiene esa potencia la computadora?


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 21, 2010)

Si se puede conectar un bafle a una computadora, el problema es que si el bafle carece de amplificador, no funciona.


----------



## panama1974 (Sep 21, 2010)

La salida del audio de un pc es una señal como si fuera la de unos audifonos , por fierza tendras que  usar un amplificador. salu2.


----------



## hellfull (Sep 23, 2010)

yo tengo un par de bafles echos por mi y para conectarlos al pc tiene que ser SI o SI con un amplificador aunque sea de 1 vatio.

busca por el foro el tda2822 o el lm386 si no me equivoco
son integrados baratosy faciles de montar.
o el tda2003 que tiene ya mas pontencia.


----------



## El Pelado (Sep 23, 2010)

Yo tengo tambien un par de bafles, pero rescatados de un equipo viejo, me arme un pequeño amplificador con 2 TDA2003 y (si solo lo queres para escuchar musica, sin entrar en detalles) andan de maravillas!!


----------

